# US Source for new M32 transmission?



## Limedust (Mar 5, 2012)

Does anyone know if it's possible to procure a new M32 manual transmission, aside from the dealer, in the US? From what I can tell, the dealership wouldn't actually provide a "new" unit at this point, but a remanufactured one. Alternately, is there reputable rebuilder state-side? All of the good rebuilders appear to be based in Europe, where the transmission is more popular.

Just looking for better options for my 2012 Eco with 145k miles.


----------



## framedoctor (Aug 7, 2020)

FWIW, you could keep an eye out on www.car-part.com for a used one with low miles.


----------



## mykalcruze (Oct 1, 2014)

I have a 2011 and my 3rd gear is useless, I've been looking but have only found used options. FWIW my car made it 245k miles, so I'm considering getting a used unit if I can get a good deal.


----------

